# Heads Up For You PhotoBucket Users



## Silver Britches (Jun 30, 2017)

You will now have to pay to be able to embed your photos from PhotoBucket. Images you currently have embedded from PhotoBucket will no longer be displayed anymore, unless you are a paying member, of course. I couldn't post the article here due to the comments, so you can go find it yourself and read it. As you can imagine, there are a lot of unhappy folks right now. 

If you're interested in trying out another cloud storage service to share your photos from, you can create a free account at MediaFire below. Doing so will earn you and I both bonus storage space, but you must sign up using my referral link.

MediaFire

Of course, there are many others out there to choose from, but I like MediaFire. It has been very reliable for the few years I've used it.

How to share an image from MediaFire.

Once you are signed in to MediaFire, find an image and click the share button.



When the box below pops up, click More sharing options at bottom left.



Now choose your Embed size (1280x800 is the largest and best). After doing so, copy the Forum Embed Code to embed your image on a forum.



You can also chose an image to share by clicking the drop-down arrow next to it.



Once you click the drop-down arrow, the box below will display. From there, chose what ever it is you want to do.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jun 30, 2017)

Oh wells, looks like that's the end of Photobucket for me. No worries, I've been using other sited for a while now anyway. I hate that all the old threads on here will lose pics, but that's the way it goes....


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 30, 2017)

Dr. Strangelove said:


> Oh wells, looks like that's the end of Photobucket for me. No worries, I've been using other sited for a while now anyway. I hate that all the old threads on here will lose pics, but that's the way it goes....



Yeah, that's really ashame that we'll lose a lot great pics around here. Current users can simply find another host and embed them here again. But pics embedded by users that we have lost, will be gone forever. That's the first thing that I thought of.

From what I have heard, PhotoBucket never warned anyone that this was coming. That's pretty messed up.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Jul 1, 2017)

Dang. That's low, but I've been frustrated by Photobucket's bugs for a while now.

What's the next best option? I liked Photobucket because of the easy upload app on my phone.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jul 1, 2017)

I started with photobucket about 8 years ago, when we started our homesteading adventure. I finally got around to checking out the pics from our first 3 years here, only to discover maybe 10 pics total. I contacted customer support (Which ain't easy, they hide that link good!), and asked where all my pics were. She said they were all there, she could see them. 

This went on for a month or two, all the while I kept getting spam to upgrade, or buy garbage with my pics on it. Since I can't find any of my pics, I told them to get stuffed, every time I got more spam. I certainly won't pay for any service from them.


----------



## GLS (Jul 1, 2017)

I upgraded to the "no ads" for $10 per year earlier this year.  My photos are still embedded.  When that subscription runs, I'll be dumped.  I believe one can still download photos from the site to your computer to be uploaded to another site.  I've downloaded to my computer all that I want to save and use in the future.  It's a shame what they've done; didn't see it coming.  Gil


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 1, 2017)

grizzlyblake said:


> Dang. That's low, but I've been frustrated by Photobucket's bugs for a while now.
> 
> What's the next best option? I liked Photobucket because of the easy upload app on my phone.



Try MediaFire in my link above. I use it mainly for file storage, but there are a few options for you to share your images / files. If you do not like it, simply delete your account.



GLS said:


> I upgraded to the "no ads" for $10 per year earlier this year.  My photos are still embedded.  When that subscription runs, I'll be dumped.  I believe one can still download photos from the site to your computer to be uploaded to another site.  I've downloaded to my computer all that I want to save and use in the future.  It's a shame what they've done; didn't see it coming.  Gil



Yes, from my understanding, everyone can still access their photos and download them to their computers from PhotoBucket. You'll just need to pay for the right to embed them anywhere. They should have given everyone a warning about this change. But, like any other service out there, they can change their TOS at any time, or even shut down. That's just the way it goes.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jul 1, 2017)

You don't want to use photobucket anyway,,,, it is a real resource hog,,,, terrible application,,,, research it,,,, save your pics to an SD card and go from there,,,,


----------

